# Bigfoot?



## Battou (Jul 16, 2009)

Bigger Here

Oh wait, that's just a moth on the bathroom wall, never mind

Taken with Canon FD 100-200 on Canon Bellows FL on Canon EF, ASA 200


----------



## max3k (Jul 16, 2009)

what is up with all the moth photos.....is there a plague I dont know about?


----------



## Battou (Jul 16, 2009)

Dunno, this is an old shot of mine that I am reposting for a bit of filler in the new forum.


----------

